
The Decline of the American World - edward
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/06/america-image-power-trump/613228/
======
mips_avatar
I'm not so sure we're seeing the decline of the American world so much as the
ascendency of the rest of world. After World War 2 there wasn't an
industrialized country left, except for the US. There's no reason why China
can't regain it's rightful place as a center of culture and commerce. I just
hope their ascendency goes better than the rise of Germany in the early
1900's.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
If anything they'll be a constant of what they are now, the problem is can
America keep its sanity as it loses its unilateral position. The environment
here is much more volatile internally than China.

